# ISO Trex decking leftovers



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

If anyone has built/rebuilt a deck with Trex or the same type of material. Looking for enough leftover/scrap pieces to get 6 pieces 8 inches long.
Thanks.


----------

